# my babys new house



## HerpAddict (Feb 20, 2011)

just thought id post some pictures of my converted cupboard thingo for my new little woma 

...i think i did pretty well... lol








Let me know what you think,

Cheers,
Pratty


----------



## kristian101 (Feb 20, 2011)

that is unreal i love it..
well done good job..


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats looks great, lots of space for him too!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks really good mate, job well done


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 20, 2011)

cheers guys. now gotta start one for my coastal..... ive got the herp bug!


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 20, 2011)

that is awesome did you like convert a cupboard or something if so where did you get it ? or did you build it ?:?:?:?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pratty90 said:


> cheers guys. now gotta start one for my coastal..... ive got the herp bug!



It bloody spreads quick and there isn't a cure


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 20, 2011)

converted cupboard, just cut the shelf down, edged it with aluminium "T" bar, used a stick to hold the shelf up, put heating and lighting in, and waterproofed it. 
i happened to stubble accross it at a second hand furniture store... good find!

i dont want a cure.. haha


----------



## cagey (Feb 20, 2011)

nice enclosure- I lie it. SO its a trip to the 2nd hand stores now


----------



## guzzo (Feb 20, 2011)

Very neat enclosure....nice Woma too


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheers, yeah second hand stores rule! Spewin though coz the guy had 2 exactly the same but broke the glass and through it out... Dang it!


----------



## GellyAmbert (Feb 20, 2011)

man that looks sweet.. sry if its a stupid question.. but what'd u use to water proof it?


----------



## graedesire (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks awesome, good work! Would love an enclosure like that.


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 20, 2011)

Umm i think it was pond tight.... Somethin like that


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 20, 2011)

great work!!! looks awesome


----------



## GellyAmbert (Feb 21, 2011)

Pratty90 said:


> Umm i think it was pond tight.... Somethin like that


 
cool thanks... i wanna build my own enclosure for my next one.. just for the challenge


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 22, 2011)

It's cool building your own, very satisfying


----------

